

Tablet Takeover Suggests Ereader's Demise  - prakashk
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/05/ereader-tablet_n_857766.html

======
phlux
This is something I dont understand; Why are we not using e-ink in signage
more.

E-readers are great gadgets - but there is a multi-billion dollar signage
market that is waiting for disruption.

Make e-ink screens in larger formats and use them all over the place.

A hospital I recently worked on had over 1 million dollars worth of signage,
static traditional signage, printed up. And they were struggling to find
better ways to do signage and wayfinding.

If we have e-ink panels that were easily integrated into structures and
addressable (arduino wifi cards) we could really do some interesting things
with signage.

Let the tablet market takes its course, while e-ink fills in areas that
tablets are too much.

